# legal documentation for my Clothing Line?



## KyleBebeau1 (Mar 24, 2010)

My partner and I are in the process of setting up our clothing line. We are in the process of releasing our first line in September. This will include 12 expressive designs, and 30 exclusive prints. We are planning on distributing to select boutiques around the United States, as well as online. At the moment we do not have permanent address for the business. These are a few questions that I have been looking into:

Are there specifications as to what state we should register our business license in?

Do we need any specific licenses if we are distributing nation wide?

What kind of corporation should we establish? Why?

How do we set up our business to accept credit?


Any information would be greatly appreciated guys, and thanks for taking the time to help me out.

Kyle


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Kyle,

Congratulations on launching your new clothing line. You should register your business in the state where your company is/where you live and where you run your business out of. As far as distribution, you will need a Federal EIN number. Some stores will ask for it when placing an order. You will also need a resale license if you plan on purchasing blank tees from another company. As far as corporation, you need to figure out which one is best for you and your situation financially and possibly speak with an accountant/lawyer so they can help you determine your needs. 

And if you want to accept credit cards, you can start out with Pay Pal or sign up with authorize.net. 

I hope this helps and best of luck with your launch!

Andreea


----------



## KyleBebeau1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

